# Y-predator



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Long time ago I draw some sketches on paper, then cut some curvy slices and now finally I glued some of them together and sand it town to 1200 grit.

Finished with carnauba and beewax mix. Also mosaic pin is self made. Sadly my drill bit move drilling phase, so hole is not perfect. Yellow expoxy lines glow bit in dark when first show bright light.

Hopefully it likes you .

Cheers your Sharker!


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

THAT CURVE! Love it.


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Oh i forgot, this yellow is canarywood, darkbrown is ziricote and between the forks is piece of lillac .

Edit: thanks Metropolicity, Im your work fan  u make nice shooters.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Very nice


----------



## joe_mcdogwad (Sep 19, 2014)

YES! This one's fantastic. Awesome shape, and the colors are amazing. The canarywood and ziricote go really well together.


----------



## BROOKS (May 22, 2014)

Yeah, that's great! The colors, shape everything! You can barely tell the mosaic hole isn't perfect. Well done.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Very Curvaciously NICE!!!!


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

great woodwork bud. your pieces are always so visually pleasing and artistic. I'd be proud to have one just sitting on a bookshelf for people to ogle.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

That's sure orginal. "Y", just when I thunk I had seen just about every combination of designs you made this one, "Sumpin' like I ain't never seen!" 1:28 




badaboom


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

That is very original! Nice recurve action.


----------



## tyrone8511 (May 2, 2014)

wow, that is beautiful, I like it a lot


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Tnx guys for good comment  I think every shooter, what finished comes out bit better, and I really enjoy crafting.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Great design! Great work. And I love the wood choices. :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

That is hot.


----------



## fishingaggie (Mar 13, 2015)

Good work! Love those curves!


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

I smell a slingshot of the month award. Mmmmmmm????


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Stunning!


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

This is a beautiful frame, Sharker. Flowing symmetry and warm inviting colours. Really like the design arrangement of the fork tips.

Glow-in-the-dark epoxy sounds like lots of *FUN* to me*!*

*














*


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Poiema said:


> This is a beautiful frame, Sharker. Flowing symmetry and warm inviting colours. Really like the design arrangement of the fork tips.
> 
> Glow-in-the-dark epoxy sounds like lots of *FUN* to me*!*
> 
> ...


Thank you Poiema  yeah those fork thips looks like little bunny ears :imslow:


----------



## J Stacy (Aug 7, 2014)

Sharker you are just showing off !!! Man that is fantastic lamination and wood work. I love wood working but I bow to the master !!


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

J Stacy said:


> Sharker you are just showing off !!! Man that is fantastic lamination and wood work. I love wood working but I bow to the master !!


Hey J Stacy, im glad that you like my work


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Wow Sharker! Sorry I didn't see this until now. WHAAT AN AMAZING PIECE OF ART  Great job sir, that is beauty :bowdown:


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

That is sooooooo cool


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Btoon84 said:


> Wow Sharker! Sorry I didn't see this until now. WHAAT AN AMAZING PIECE OF ART  Great job sir, that is beauty :bowdown:


Naah, no problem Btoon84, so many new works post in every day, so older go fast in past


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

wow, super original design and a crazy good looking shooter, i love it.


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

I completely missed this one. Amazing work man!


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

This one is gorgeous. Amazing work my friend. How you got those cuts to line up so perfectly is beyond me. Simply stunning!!!!


----------

